# Self-celebration



## almostfreebird

Happy Birthday, almostfreebird!


----------



## RIU

Así chaval, con un par de dos. Felicidades.

¿Qué carajo celebras?


----------



## cherine

haha I said the same word to myself a few days ago, but the situation was not happy at all.

I hope yours was much better and really happy.


----------



## RIU

¡Ah! Lo desconocía, Cherine, felicidades a ti también. ¿Te curras un hilo y lo hacemos oficial?


----------



## Vanda

Parabéns, almostfreebird!  Muitas felicidades!

Cherinita, we have redeemed ourselves for the big slipping with you, right?!


----------



## Vampiro

Apio verde tuyú. ♪♫♪
Apio verde tuuuyú ♪♪♪
Apio veeeeerde tuyúuuuuu ♪♪♫
Apio verde tuyú. ♪♫♪
 
Feliz cumple a ambos.
_


----------



## RIU

¿Y como sabes que fue el cumple? ¿Y si celebran que han aprobado el carnet de conducier a la veinteava?


----------



## Vanda

almostfreebird said:


> Happy Birthday, almostfreebird!



Él ha dicho!


----------



## RIU

¡Jo, Vanda, si te lees el hilo desde el principio no vale!


----------



## romarsan

RIU said:


> ¡Jo, Vanda, si te lees el hilo desde el principio no vale!



Si, eso es jugar con ventaja. Tú, pobrecito lo pillaste ya con un post 
Feliz cumpleaños Almostfreebird. Que tengas un bonito año.
Y feliz cumpleaños a ti también Cherine.

Espero que os guste...


----------



## RIU

Bueeeeno, si a eso vamos, yo pongo las birras y la gaseosa, que me se de alguien que no bebe (o no debería beber).

¡¡¡¡¡¡FELIZ ANIVERSARIO ALMOST!!!!!

¡¡¡¡¡¡FELIZ ANIVERSARIO CHERINE!!!!!


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Almostfreebird, con ese nombre y ese amor que declaras ¿Queda alguna duda sobre tu felicidad?

Hierba verde tuyú. ♪♫♪
Hierba verde tuuuyú ♪♪♪
Hierba veeeeerde tuyúuuuuu ♪♪♫
Hierba verde tuyú ♪♫♪

Cherine, los últimos serán los primeros. Que todo sea mejor que lo que sueñas, mejor que lo que imaginas, mejor que óptimo.


----------



## rayloom

誕生日おめでとう ^_^


----------



## RIU

rayloom said:


> *^_^*



Por lo menos he entendido una parte. ¡Qué alivio!


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

RIU said:


> Por lo menos he entendido una parte. ¡Qué alivio!



No entiendo lo de *^_^ *. Lo otro es no tiene problemas. 
誕生日おめでとう es más o menos esto عيد ميلاد سعيد


----------



## RIU

No hay nada como complementarse. Un placer.


----------



## cherine

RIU said:


> ¡Ah! Lo desconocía, Cherine, felicidades a ti también. ¿Te curras un hilo y lo hacemos oficial?


 Gracias, Riu! No es necessario. Ya me han felicitato lo suficiente 


Vanda said:


> Cherinita, we have redeemed ourselves for the big slipping with you, right?!/QUOTE]
> Sure, Vandinha! I didn't mean anything. It's just the Almostfreebird's self-celebration reminded me of what I said to myself a few days earlier and it looked a bit ironic to me, so I couldn't resist posting that.
> 
> 
> Vampiro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Feliz cumple a ambos.
> 
> 
> 
> Gracias, Vampiro.
> 
> 
> romarsan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Y feliz cumpleaños a ti también Cherine.
> 
> Espero que os guste...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gracias, Ro. Y sí, me gusta
> 
> 
> 
> RIU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bueeeeno, si a eso vamos, yo pongo las birras y la gaseosa, que me se de alguien que no bebe (o no debería beber).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yo voy con la gaseosa y dejo las otras a los demas.
> Y gracias otra vez. )
> 
> 
> Manuel G. Rey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cherine, los últimos serán los primeros. Que todo sea mejor que lo que sueñas, mejor que lo que imaginas, mejor que óptimo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ay que bonitos deseos! Gracias, Manuel
> 
> 
> @Almostfreebird, sorry for crashing into your party. Won't do this again. Promise! )
> 
> And happy birthday again
Click to expand...


----------



## almostfreebird

Thanks!

Gracias!

Shukran! http://audreydk.files.wordpress.com/2010/08/shukran.jpg

I like party crashers(^_^)

peace out =)


----------



## Oldy Nuts

almostfreebird said:


> Happy Birthday, almostfreebird!



If you keep your birthday date to yourself and don't include it in your profile, you cannot expect any other participants to congratulate you on that important date . In any case, I do hope that you had a very nice day in spite of what is still happening at Fukushima and about which we know so little.


----------



## almostfreebird

Happy belated birthday, almostfreebyrd!


----------



## dreamlike

almostfreebird said:


> Happy belated birthday, almostfreebyrd!


Please, I can feel second-hand embarrassment when reading posts like this!


----------



## almostfreebird

dreamlike said:


> Please, I can feel second-hand embarrassment when reading posts like this!





Indeed that's embarrassing,

I can feel what you feel about it.

I won't do that again,  I think.


----------



## bondia

Oldy Nuts said:


> If you keep your birthday date to yourself and don't include it in your profile, you cannot expect any other participants to congratulate you on that important date . In any case, I do hope that you had a very nice day in spite of what is still happening at Fukushima and about which we know so little.



Hi, almostfreebird, congratulations!
And thank you, Oldy, for reminding us that Fukushima still exists.
Best regards to both, all well with me and, I hope, with you.


----------



## almostfreebird

bondia,
I really feel sorry that people in Fukushima have to carry some kind of stigma, 

but it's getting better little by little.

http://www.japanprobe.com/2012/09/13/thailand-imports-peaches-from-fukushima/

BTW I'm surprised that you're still active in this sub-forum.


----------



## bondia

almostfreebird said:


> bondia,
> 
> BTW I'm surprised that you're still active in this sub-forum.



Yes, I'm still active here, and elsewhere. Not as often as I would like, but everything comes to he who waits


----------

